# gray hyena mix?



## donnie d (Aug 26, 2008)

my dog donnie is about 5 months old now. he has lost some of his puppy teeth already. and i found him when im guessing he was about 6-8 weeks old. my question is, whats he made out of. my guess is aussie shepherd, catahoula, and a hint of ridge back due to his distinct ridge back like cowlick down his back.

the day i got him









about 3.5-4 months
















4-5 months 









i would take more recent pics of him standing up but he chewed my digi cam wire. he has a large chest and a small waist and a thick neck alot like a hyena (i know hes not but it seems like he is some times) : D

*note the cowlick type line of hair down his back in all the pics


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Your guess is as good as mine. I thought Australian Shepherd/Ridgeback.


----------

